# DALLAS TO AMARILLO



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2008)

TO ALL my friends in TX are coming and you can't stop us :laugh: . we are heading to Dallas and was thinking on going up to Oklahoma Cityon over to FLAGSTAFF AZ. Hover since we was looking at the map we saw a road 287 to Amarillo from Dallas thereby skipping Oklahoma City. BUTwe need to know thecondition and type road 287 is.Tex you and Lee may know this


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Recently made the trip on 287 in MH.  Good road, you can see for miles.  Don't miss Palo Duro Canyon.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

I did that a few years ago. It was a great trip then, too. You go through Wichita Falls. Lots of Texas history up that way, too. Like Jim says, go to the Palo Duro Canyon. It's a one day thing.

We stayed in a park right near to the Big Texan steakhouse in Amarillo. I think they had a shuttle to take you there and back (short trip.)

Here's a couple of parks. We stayed in two of them, but one is out of business.

http://fortrvparks.com/about.html  (This one looks good.)
http://www.overnitervpark.com/  (I think we stayed at this one near Big Texan.)


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Hollis, when will you be in Flagstaff?  We will be there sometimes if Tex will ever let us out of Texas.  Think his GPS is sending us in circles. Texas is like Alaska.  You need three months just to see the highlights. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Hey you guy's, don't forget the 72 oz steak is free at the Texan steak house....if'en you eat it and all the other stuff in 60 minutes.
They do have great steaks and easy parking for big rigs.
And Nash, it really po'ed us Texans when Alaska was admitted to the lower 48.  We are now the 2nd largest state and the second largest oil cartel in america. But, by constitution, we can still suceed.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Jim, I'm lobbying to have texas divided into 4 states while I'm here.  Not fair to do all this traveling and just get to color in one state. :laugh:  :laugh: . If you need any help in suceeding, I still got my confederate money. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Dear Mr Nash, (or is it ms)
 When you write the word Texas,  never ever use small caps.  I've got connections and if'n your not out of Texas soon, we'll have to come'a looken fer you. Can't divide up a good thang.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Aw now jim there you go correcting my caps.  Wow, will i keep You BuSy :laugh: . Now you know you can't scare a little old Alabama boy with your threats :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

now you've done it. my wife is from alabama and she is kinda proud of that...only because its mountain brook. if'en ya' ll turn around, except i don't know which direction you're goin in you cud cum see us.  we got 130 acres ( more or less) one  water faucet and one sewer drain. come see us.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Now, Jim. Don't go scaring off any tax revenue, ya hear? One of those DPS troopers will catch him before he gets across the line!  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

hey Nash you will more than likely be back in God COUNTRY  when we start out. we are planning our routes now .We will be out that way in May around the 6-7 if al the planning goes right


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

hey Nash...you still in Texas?  Make sure you fuel up before leaving the state...we need the tax dollars.  Did you get a free steak at the Big Texan steak house?
Did I do good Tex?  Trying to help the state coffers.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Jim & Tex, I am having to lay over in TTTTTexas now to wait until the ck goes in the bank 1st of the month  . Done spent all my Feb. monthly Uncle Sam allowence in Texas :approve: . 
Hollis I'll probably still be this way in May. No plans for returning anytime soon although I will have to get back to ck on Mother but, my sister is caring for her at present time. Do miss the famly, grandkids and twin Great Grand daughters. 
Jim, I'm from just south of Mountain Brook way out in the bonnies.  Bibb County.  I understand all foxworthy talk and use it myself.
Tex, is it ok to just pull over and run on the side when faster traffic comes up behind.  Your roads would be a 4 lane in Bibb County Al.  I'm talking about your 2 lane with wide shoulders.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

I just went that route a couple of weeks ago.  Good road, lot of little towns you must cross thru.  No rest areas but picnic areas about every couple of hours along the road.  Neat lil rv park too Ole town cotton gin rv park at Goodlett.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Chelse, we made those extra wide roads for the times when we have to move the longhorn cattle from place to place.

But go ahead and move over 'cause they're gonna go around ya anyhoo!


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Hey Tex, They gotta be spending a lot of money as long as they've been in TX.  Do you think Gov Rick will lower the sales tax?  Of course, if their drive on the shoulder that would mean more money on maintenance.  Break even at best!  Dang it Tex,  we gotta find a way to make these border jumpers pay.  Sorry Nash!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Jim, I have done gone and spent all my money here at Marfa looking for thos mystery lights.  Expecting someone at any minute to come up and try to sell me some ocean front property while I am looking for those lights :laugh:  :laugh:  Not the only fool though, the lot has been full every night.  Say they see them but all I see is car headlights way over there on 67


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Hey Nash,  Did you get to color in Texas yet?  I hope your not still using Tex's GPS and going in circles.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 19, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Jim
We were at Bix Tex Steakhouse about 10-11 yrs ago & Honey ate the steak & all the trimming & I was the one that felt sick.
There were 2 truck drivers(husband & wife team) Man 6ft abou 240 lbs, Lady 5ft5 about 140lbs. They both ordered the steaks.
SHE finished hers & he did not.  By the way, How much is it going for now? I think it was about $35-40 when we were there.  
Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

OK you guys, TALKING ABOUT STEAKS,we got a litttle pub up the street from us 10 miles or so, that has a 42oz steak, it's called steak for 2. This steak will just melt in your mouth.. no need for all the trimming just the meat along will fill you up. The DW and I will cut our in 1/2 and have another meal later. Now this making me hungry and it just 8:13 AM. I KNOW WHERE I AM GOING TONIGHT :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Best I can remember th steak and trimmings was $69.00.  And Hollis, this ain't no whimpy little 42 oz steak.  Its 72oz and congrats to Darlins honey for eating all of it along with salad, baked potatoe, bread and I believe beans.  Its free ifin you eat all of it andtrimings.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

now Jim I know ya'll say everything is big in Texas, but 72 oz. now 1/2 the size of my state, byw my 42 oz IS NOT WHIMPY. I know for a fact I can not eat that much. now if Darling can eat one of those plus all the trimming, she got to be one heck woman in my book. I could feed my hold familyoff that. I can bet that I WILL NOT be getting one those. By the way just where in Texas is the place? :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

Hollis 
NOT ME.  I did not eat the steak.    My Honey did.  I just sat there, watched, ate a salad & tea.  
When we were there,  they also had a small shrimp cocktail(4 shrimp).  
The Big Tex Steakhouse is in Ammarillo.
Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

SORRY Darling. I miss read the post. I hope your honey was ok after that meal. I still like my 42 oz steak. Well we are passing thru Amarillo in May, but may not stop got to get to Flafstaff.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: DALLAS TO AMARILLO

His belly looked like Paul Newman in Cool Hand Luke from the eggs for 2 days.  Till it all passed away.
BUT he said it was sooooo worth it.  Would he do it again  :question:  I DO NOT think so.  But then maybe. 
Darlin


----------

